# PFC Paul COnlon, Mashpee, MA



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.wickedlocal.com/somerville/news/x411734947/Pfc-Paul-E-Conlon-Jr-21-dies-in-Afghanistan

Before he entered federal service, Paul was a cadet in my Civil Air Patrol wing. He left before I joined, and so I never personally knew him, but many of the cadets and senior members had stories to share of him.

It didn't surprise any of them that Paul pushed aside his own wounds to help his comrades. He exhibited those traits even with the cadets he worked with.

Military men and women, down through the centuries, have traditionally exchanged Hand Salutes as a sign of recognition and as a way to render courtesy and respect one to another. 

This final, written Hand Salute is the last that I will render to PFC Paul Conlon .

To his family it symbolizes the gratitude and respect that I have for Paul and all those like him. And to Paul it is rendered as a symbol of honor and gratitude to thank him for the ultimate sacrifice he made in combat while serving the U.S. Army and his country. No greater love is shown than a man lay down his life for another. Paul, I never knew you but mourn your passing just the same. Rest well, Soldier, you've earned it. I'll see you on the Fiddler's Green.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Aug 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 27, 2008)

No better epitaph does a man receive than the respect of his peers.  

I am not one of those peers but add my genuine sentiments to those that are :sensei rei:.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------

